
3blue1brown – Why do prime numbers make these spirals? - mandukya
https://youtu.be/EK32jo7i5LQ
======
wodenokoto
Numberphile did a video on a different kind of prime spirals, Ulam Spirals.

[https://youtu.be/iFuR97YcSLM](https://youtu.be/iFuR97YcSLM)

